# Visa subclass 600



## Mary.valentine2019 (Mar 4, 2019)

My father applied for the Visa subclass 600 about a month ago, we have our flight book in a week. His visa went to VACCU and no response yet. His has nave been to prison or jail. Just has done probation and most of his charges were dropped. Is there anyway we could speed the process up. We have nonblood family there and his is ex military for Australia I'd there anything he could do on his end. TIA


----------

